# Anyone working out of a v6 workvan



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

Im a commercial plumber so we have the big v8 trucks that we use daily. I was wondering if any of you guys work out a v6 workvan or would you prefer a v8? Im in the market for a new van but im torn on the v6 to the v8. Let me know you opinions.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I worked for a company that had v6 astro vans. They were great size for what we were doing, and I could get away with one now too. They do have more room inside than i expected


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I recently upgraded from a small Astro, to an extended GMC 3500...I would never go back. I can carry so much more tools and inventory, I don't know how I managed with that tiny Astro. My mpg is higher, but my road-time is lower, as I waste less time driving around for parts or tools.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ford Turbo Diesel Truck.... I don't wanna swap to a van.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My Jimmy 2500 Savanna is 10 lbs. of  in a 5lb. sack...
I don't know how anyone could work out of a small van...


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I work out of a Sprinter.....5cyl turbo. I decided to make the change when my GMC with a Stahl utility body was getting 6-8mpg. Now I get at least 18-20mpg. That's with the longer wheelbase and dual real axle.:thumbsup:


----------



## JKelley716 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chevy 3500 (V8) with a box. Basically a moving van. Never liked any of my service vehicles before this one.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

We work out of the 2500 and 3500 extended express/savannah, no truck can hold as much stuff as these. We can take full 12-13 ft lengths of pipe shelves with a microwave etc i'll never work out of anything else.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Screw vans. Get a box truck. You will not believe how much of your life you wasted going back and forth to the supply house and shop. 95% you have what you need to do the whole job start to finish right on your truck.

Keep a few different water heaters, disposals, toilets, shower valves, faucets, 1/2" to 2" pvc pressure pipe and fittings, 1 1/2" to 4" pvc dwv fittings, 1/2 and 3/4 cpvc pipe and fittings, 3/8 to 3/4 copper pipe and fittings, 3/8 to 3/4 pex pipe and fittings, assorted ferncos and no-hubs, all kinds of fasteners and straps, gas whips, valves, electrical, jetter, cables machines, see snake, navitrak, leak detectors, jack hammer, concrete saw, sump pump, 6 foot ladder, 24ft extension ladder, 2x4 lumber, furring strip, drop clothes, shower pan material, concrete, air compressor, safety equipment, access panels, various types of shovels, hoe, axe, sewer hook, sledge hammer, closet augers, urinal augers, hoses, cords, halogen lights, even a damn solar powered refrigerator!!!! And there is still a huge walk way down the middle to cram more stuff in if needed.

I wouldn’t run out of vans if they had been given to me for free.


----------

